
Android N’s freeform window mode - antouank
http://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2016/03/android-n-freeform-multi-window-mode/
======
ArnoldP
The bezels for each window are crazy. If tablets and phones can detect when my
ear is near to the screen they should be able to know when my finger is
nearing the screen then overlay some buttons, but otherwise dedicate that
screen space to whatever content is in the app.

